# Lost License....how does the DNR know???



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

How does the DNR know a replacement was purchased due to a license being lost or stolen?

When you purchase the replacement, you go through the same exact steps as when purchasing the first one......does the DNR just assume that everyone who has purchased more than one license has "lost" the original???


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Boehr,
Can you please respond to this???

I'm having a real hard time with selling "replacements" for all the lost licenses this year............


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Ken,
When I have a question about selling lost licenses or anything I just call the no. for license dealers, they have been very helpful, every time. They've even helped me get the no's for kids that have lost their sport cards.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

theeyes said:


> Ken,
> When I have a question about selling lost licenses or anything I just call the no. for license dealers, they have been very helpful, every time. They've even helped me get the no's for kids that have lost their sport cards.


The only question I have is the one above......if you call and ask how to do a lost license, the process is the same as selling the initial license.

So...again....how do they know that we are selling a "replacement" license???


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

You don't sell as a regular license you sell as a replace lost license.
This option is in the list.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

theeyes said:


> You don't sell as a regular license you sell as a replace lost license.
> This option is in the list.


No it isn't....there is no option for a "Lost/Replacement" license.

I have scoured the list, quadruple-checked the machine, and called the DNR.

If you see something different, please tell me the "number" for that option.


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Ken 
I'll look where its at in the morning. Might be under general. I'll post it for you in the morning when I get to the shop. I sell them as lost. The machine dials to dnr to approve. Its true I'm not messing with you.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

CO's can run a computer check of all licenses issued to an individual and if it is a replacement license that will show up too. As far as catching someone who just states they lost it when they really used it is very difficult. Even the DNR trys to make the assumption that people, at least most are honest. We all know honesty isn't true just from the comments on the other thread I closed that basically recommended breaking the law. Most of the time when a person is caught it is because of information or a complaint from another person. There are a few other ways to catch them, all of them difficult but I will not put some of those ways out to general knowledge.


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Ken
In the Clerk Menu is where you find replace lost, right above void, the machine dials up dnr and they approve or disapprove. 

If this isn't what you meant, then he answered your question.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

about the only way you would get busted is if they checked you in the field. or someone that feels your stealing their deer reported you. if ether of those happened i bet the penalty would be pretty stiff, not really sure. but i have no interest in finding out the hard way.
i do know that my friends and i have no problem with turning in people that cheat the system in such a manor. you are stealing deer from the rest of us if you do this.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2006)

I made to all the way up north and realized I had left my licenses on the kitchen table. I stopped at a walmart to purchase replacement licenses, I had bought the combo before, So I asked for the replacement combo, it would only print the restricted portion of the combo. The lady at walmart didnt know why it would only only print the one. I had to pass on a really nice 4 and a decent 6 because I forgot my licenses at home.:sad: After I bought the replacement I called my wife and had her cut up the ones left at home.


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes the lady didn't know, first you replace the reg., then replace the restricted seperatly. hould have gone to a sport shop, they would have known.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Years ago when the computerized license program came to be, I was part of the advsiory committee that helped design the system.

At that time a separate replacement license code was in place. You went through the same procedure and I believe the cost was the same as the original license purchase. 

The question came up "how would the DNR officer know if you used or lost your original license"? They really could not know unless you had 2 deer with you and one had the original and the other the replacement license. 

I have been out of the business for 6 years now and possibly things have changed....


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

DryFly said:


> .........
> The question came up "how would the DNR officer know if you used or lost your original license"? They really could not know unless you had 2 deer with you and one had the original and the other the replacement license.
> ....


Buying a second license back in the 60's & 70's when only one buck license was available was rather common. Pretty simple to do back then, so I hear. Saver than using grandma's tag. I hadn't heard much about it for a long time. I guess despite computers, it can be done dishonestly if someone wishes.

L & O


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

DryFly said:


> They really could not know unless you had 2 deer with you and one had the original and the other the replacement license.


That is what COs refer to as job security.  That is exactly what we want poachers to think. Those that I am talking about are those that will attempt to take or take more that 2 bucks per year.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

When the computerized license system was designed, there was a lot of discussion about "what ifs".

Part of our discussions were with Herb Burns, the back then, head of DNR law enforcemen and Jim Dabb with hunter education.

The original design was to not allow the sale, right there in the store, of a license to an individule who could not legally purchase one, prior poaching violation, falsification of information etc.

We the retailers, did not want this burden of confrontation of angry customers on our shoulders.

And for "job serurity purposes"  DNR Law division agreed to allow the improper sale to go through. The computerized system would daily print out these illegal purchases along with the person's name and address. 

The next day, this made for a nice "shopping list" for DNR officers.

Kind of like Santa Clause who knows who has been naughty or nice,
THE DNR LAW OFFICERS ALSO KNOW!!!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

DryFly said:


> They really could not know unless you had 2 deer with you and one had the original and the other the replacement license


 So you are saying that they can know now. I'm confused at what your saying. I'll just leave it as CO's know or can find out.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

boehr said:


> So you are saying that they can know now?/QUOTE]
> 
> I really do not know if a CO can tell if an individual has used their original license (kill tag) on a deer, then purchased a replacement for a "suposedly lost tag",
> and tagged another deer, unless both tagged deer were in their posession.
> ...


----------

